# White box photographs of a Pacific tree frog



## Ecooper (Apr 23, 2013)

Last weekend I went out to mow the lawn and happened upon this little Pacific tree frog (_Pseudacris regilla_). I scooped it up to save it from the mower and of course to take the opportunity to take some photos for my blog. I opted to take it into the house and photograph it in a white box. It would have been nice to have photographed it in its natural surroundings, but it wasn’t likely to pose for me after being picked-up. Besides, I thought that the soft lighting of the white box would make for some nice pictures while the box itself would help contain the critter during the shoot.

Cheers,

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com





treefrog white 3 sharp copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr





treefrog white sharp copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Tony C (Apr 23, 2013)

Great shots, I miss those guys.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 23, 2013)

good pictures


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 24, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Great shots, I miss those guys.


Thank you. Did you used to love in the Pacific Northwest?

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 24, 2013)

What a cutie,I'm hoping to get and shoot some froggies this year as well,you can sure hear them here already


----------



## Tony C (Apr 24, 2013)

Ecooper said:


> Thank you. Did you used to love in the Pacific Northwest?
> 
> EC
> 
> www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


I grew up in Oregon.


----------



## agent A (Apr 24, 2013)

cute :wub:


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 24, 2013)

OctoberRainne said:


> What a cutie,I'm hoping to get and shoot some froggies this year as well,you can sure hear them here already


Here too...spring came very early and the frogs have been calling like crazy!

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## OctoberRainne (Apr 24, 2013)

Spring is melting with summer here,I went outside today and now have sunburn,because the thought of grabbing sunblock didn't occur to me lol,did you catch and release this guy or do you keep you them a while?


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 26, 2013)

OctoberRainne said:


> Spring is melting with summer here,I went outside today and now have sunburn,because the thought of grabbing sunblock didn't occur to me lol,did you catch and release this guy or do you keep you them a while?


It was tempting to keep it a while, but I wasn't set up for it. Plus I know a great spot to find them easily, so I just fed it to my cat.

...just joking! I let it go back in the garden.

Cheers,

EC

www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------

